# بخصوص المادة الحافظة



## حلويس (20 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أحتاج الى مساعدة عاجلة بخصوص المادة الحافظة..كم يلزم ان اضيف منها الى طن الصابون الجلي السائل؟ علما بانني ساستخدم مادة ال bronapol
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## chemist200 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

المادة الحافظة التى استخدمها هى الفورمالين لكن هناك اخرى اغلى وهى الداى كلور اسئل عليها


----------

